# Check out this monster



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...that made its appearance at our local Memorial Day Parade. It had no identifying markings, so I don't know what organization deploys it. Blue/Red lights are installed, so it's probably police.

Is this an MRAP of some type, does anyone know? The trademark on the grill is "LencoBear".


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It looks more like a dressed up bank truck to me.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This look familiar? The shape of the grill and the metal mesh over the headlights. Lenco bearcat.

View attachment 11324


Common vehicle. Some different models.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yours looks like it has a sensor up top, the binocular looking things. The thin door in the middle screams bank truck. And if you zoom in on your picture you can just make out the first few letters of lenco on the hood. Maybe your picture has better quality. Lenco makes vehicles specifically for LE and government agencies around the world. The thin bank door is most telling.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So that's a bearcat.

I listened to a hostage situation on the scanner one time where some yahoo had taken over a bus.
The police kept saying "he's shooting at the bearcat" and I had no idea what that meant. Thought it was a code word or something.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> ...that made its appearance at our local Memorial Day Parade. It had no identifying markings, so I don't know what organization deploys it. Blue/Red lights are installed, so it's probably police.
> 
> Is this an MRAP of some type, does anyone know? The trademark on the grill is "LencoBear".
> 
> View attachment 11323


I zoomed in as James suggested and the front right tire appears to be balding on the outer edges. I would suggest an alignment.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Also slippy, the front tires appear to be bridge stone and the rear are Goodyear.

Lencos LE website.

http://www.lencoarmor.com/law-enforcement/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I zoomed in as James suggested and the front right tire appears to be balding on the outer edges. I would suggest an alignment.


You are right, Slippy, the tires are slipping!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Not an MRAP. Too low, and MRAPs have v shaped hulls to direct blasts outward. This is a painted up armored truck with mods.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, Jak. That company makes MRAPs. It's good to have an experts opinion.

Edited to add: I checked out some pictures of real MRAPs, and now that I know what to look for I can see the difference.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

MRAPs have an armored bottom shaped like a Vee hull on a boat. It's built to disperse the blast from a mine out to the sides to keep the folks inside safe.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But if they put it on a drainage ditch at an angle it negates the effect of the bottom armor dissipating the explosion. It directs the blast with angles right??


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They are built to disperse IEDs on roads. The vehicles are not so good off road and if the blast was at 90 degrees to one of the bottom slopes it would depend on the explosive (amount and velocity) whether it would penetrate or just blow the vehicle over on its side. If it was a focused directional explosive it would probably penetrate - making it a very bad day for those inside. That kind of charge is rarely found in improvised explosives though so even with a big IED it would likely just throw the vehicle into the air and it could land on its tires, its top or anywhere in between.

Because I used "IED" and "explosive" the alphabet soup guys are trying to figure out if I am a threat. Forget it guys, I am an American who loves his country at least as much as you do. I am not a threat.


----------

